
Show HN: Project Pending, free domain parking service I made for future projects - andris9
https://projectpending.com/
======
andris9
Author of ProjectPending here. I started this project after setting up another
domain I had registered and was not happy about the process of setting it up
the Nth time to show a simple landing page. Doing all the configuration was
fun the first time but not after that. So to fix I built an automated service
that handles everything itself.

To pull this service off I had to do some web stack wrangling. It's basically
a Node.js monolith app that handles everything:

* serves it's admin website, for what I used Hapi framework

* runs a custom DNS server, based on node-dns2 module, records are stored in DB as global key-value pairs instead of zones

* LE certificate provisioning using DNS protocol, based on ACME.js, certs are stored to DB

* HTTPS server that fetches certs from DB on SNI handshake

* email server integration with WildDuck (another of my projects) to configure email accounts and to accept, store and forward emails

------
135792468
Your example link on the home page doesn’t work but I’m interested to try this

